# Big paws vs small paws



## styler1972 (Jan 20, 2012)

We have noticed in a few Vizslas that we have seen that their legs are much more muscular with larger paws relative to body size. With some dogs it is very noticable. Our Vizsla seems to have average to smaller leg/paw size in comparison to his height/weight etc. Is this just due to varying genetic traits, or is there a certain lineage that exhibits these characteristics more frequently?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

The smaller ones are cute and agile. There are 2 smaller Vs in our area, we sometimes meet. 
Our Sam is bigger and a little rough looking and his temperament is tougher yet quite sensitive sometimes.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

As a puppy, my Sophie had huge paws. Everyone thought she'd be a big girl. That proved wrong. She's on the smaller side, weighs 40 pounds and completely grew into her paws. Can't say that about her ears :


I have attached a shot of Sophie with her big paws


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Awwww... I love the "big paws" picture! How adorable!!

My Willie Boy is large for a Vizsla (70 pounds), but his paw size looks about right for his body. He is very leggy, and can run like the wind.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My little Ruby has dainty paws that match her body - last check she is 39 lbs at 13 months.

I am kind of jealous of those of you who have large V's. I always wished Ruby would be bigger but she loves to lay on top of me so I guess I will take 39lbs and not 70lbs of dog slamming down on my body


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Awww!!! Imli is on the smaller side as well. 40 pounds, average paws, BIG gravity-defying ears


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, styler1972, I do think the variations you mention are due to different lineages within the breed. There are actually two standards for the Vizsla -- The American Kennel Club (AKC) standard, and the standard used in the country of Hungary. The AKC standard equals somewhat smaller dogs and the Hungarian standard equals larger dogs. I imagine that if a male and a female, one of each from these two different standards, produced puppies, they would be nice, medium-sized Vizslas. In Hungary, it is illegal to dock the dogs' tails, so they have a distinctly different appearance.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin's 5 months old, has HUGE paws and *giant* ears! Not sure if he'll ever grow in to either of them, but **** they're cute. 
Our breeder just sent us new pics of the pup they kept, and he has normal sized ears...I guess our guy just got all the big ear genes. HAHA


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Odin is sooo super cute!  

I know that Sophie inherited her ears from her mom. The paws and legs now are very proportionate to her body and on the lean side. She was quite stocky as a little pup, and it was a big surprise that she didn't grow bigger. 

I too have noticed that European Vizslas are bigger. There is a breeder in Latvia with a beautiful young Vizsla girl, and she's already won plenty of different European show titles; Sophie seems much leaner and a little smaller compared to her. I also feel that Vizslas from Hungary have more muscle and skin on them...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Who wouldn't love a sweet face like Odin's?! And his ears are just fabulous!! (I love those long, silky ears.) ;D


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

My sweet little Astro boy....Well...he was when I got him at 6 months........has massive paws. But that's because he is one huge unit!  10 months old, 30kgs + (the + is whatever he has put on in the last 3 weeks since I weighed him) I'm hoping he stops growing anymore form here. He really is big, I realised today when I caught up with a friend and her Ridgie. Her Ridgie is a big solid Ridgie. Astro bowled him over like a tenpin today in the park. I had a double take when he did, then I looked carefully at the two of them side by side and realised that Astro is taller than him now, just not quite as wide! 

Ozkar who is 12 months old is only 25kgs. He is a much smaller V, but he has large paws and always did as a pup too. His paws arn;t that much smaller than Astro's.

Zsa Zsa my little pointer has tiny little dainty girlie feet!  (She's watching me type...I can't say anything else...: )


----------

